# Banking - PR & ID



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi colleagues
Just sharing my devastating experience this morning at Standard Bank. Armed with my new ID, PR certificate, passport, proof of residence etc, I approached my bank of 7 years for a change in their records from passport to ID. To my shock they say they need a letter signed by the DHA director general stating the link between my new ID and PR certificate. Made a beeline to DHA and the senior official I saw said "We dont issue such a letter....banks are connected to our authentication systems, so they can easily check via your bio-metric data..." Anyone ever experienced this before? How did you resolve it?? All systems in this country have xenophobic elements, I hate to say this!!


----------



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi KGM some banks like FNB do have a direct link to H.A. I was told this when it took longer to update my details @ABSA FNB it was same day opening of frozen account. ABSA I had to wait for a week. Well that was the explanation I was given I don't know how true this is.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi colleagues
> Just sharing my devastating experience this morning at Standard Bank. Armed with my new ID, PR certificate, passport, proof of residence etc, I approached my bank of 7 years for a change in their records from passport to ID. To my shock they say they need a letter signed by the DHA director general stating the link between my new ID and PR certificate. Made a beeline to DHA and the senior official I saw said "We dont issue such a letter....banks are connected to our authentication systems, so they can easily check via your bio-metric data..." Anyone ever experienced this before? How did you resolve it?? All systems in this country have xenophobic elements, I hate to say this!!


Are you in Druban? I think it differs from branches to branches though same bank. I was told same by a branch of Standard bank and went to another branch and got it fixed.
I will advise you try branches in areas with more foreingers.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi colleagues
> Just sharing my devastating experience this morning at Standard Bank. Armed with my new ID, PR certificate, passport, proof of residence etc, I approached my bank of 7 years for a change in their records from passport to ID. To my shock they say they need a letter signed by the DHA director general stating the link between my new ID and PR certificate. Made a beeline to DHA and the senior official I saw said "We dont issue such a letter....banks are connected to our authentication systems, so they can easily check via your bio-metric data..." Anyone ever experienced this before? How did you resolve it?? All systems in this country have xenophobic elements, I hate to say this!!


Hi KGM, I had no issue updating my records with standard bank, they just took a copy of my ID. However Edgars pulled the same stunt you experienced with me and it was a long battle that ended up on Hello peter for me to get my records updated. All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

hi KGM..Just try another branch..You should be fine


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the pointers. Will definitely try a city centre branch tomorrow, assuming such a branch has experience in dealing with foreigner issues. On a positive note, I updated the same records seamlessly at FNB. Two thumb prints later, FNB had picked my entire ID record directly from DHA.


----------

